

Protecting American Inventors and Innovators - acak
http://www.whitehouse.gov/share/patents

======
hysan
The White House email that was sent out for this adds some interesting
context:

 _Taking on patent trolls_

 _The Obama administration is taking action to help America 's inventors and
innovators._

 _That 's why, last June, the White House announced five executive actions
designed to combat patent trolls (people or companies that obtain patents in
order to take money from product developers), strengthen our patent system,
and foster American innovation._

 _We 're making major progress -- and we're pushing forward on new actions to
protect our country's inventors._

